# genetically modified



## gfbaker

Hi, I am trying to communicate with a distributor of corn starch.  I use their product because I am assuming that Asia does not harvest genetically modified grains or beans.  I am having difficulty communicating my concern in English.  The question that I would like to ask them:  Is the corn starch that you sell genetically modified?
Thanks so much!


----------



## oloekis

Is the corn starch that you sell genetically modified?
= 파시는 콘스타치가 (or 옥수수전분이) 유전적으로 조작됬나요?


----------



## kenjoluma

"취급하시는 옥수수 전분이 유전자 변형 식품입니까?" would be better.


----------

